# Toolbox Pencils in the UK?



## Pompeyite (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Can anyone tell me where I can purchase "Toolbox Pencil" kits here in the UK please? My Son has just started turning and I would like to make him one for Christmas, but I cannot find a supplier here in the UK.
Thanks for looking at this plea for help.


----------



## theturningcircle (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Derek,
I think you are going to have to import from CSUSA. Even if you can adapt any of the available pencil kits in the UK you are not going to get the necessary lead size needed.
However you could give Ebay a try - you never know.
Ian


----------



## Ligget (Oct 4, 2007)

Derek as Ian says America is the only place where it is available.

I have a couple of Artist Sketch Pencils from CSUSA.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Pen_Making___Pencil_Kits___Artist_Sketch_Pencil_Kit___artist_sketch?Args=

If you want one I`ll post it to you, I don`t have spare bushings though.[]


----------



## theturningcircle (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi again Derek,
Mark has offered the kit, I can loan you the bushings - get in touch if you want to take this further.
Ian


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />IIf you want one I`ll post it to you, I don`t have spare bushings though.[]


Hi Mark, 
Thanks for this kind offer, I would like very much to take you up on this if you would be so kind. Please make sure that you let me know how much I owe you including the postage etc, and I will send you a cheque straight away, Thanks matey.[:X]

Hi Ian,
Thanks for your offer of the loan of the bushings. If you could email me the dimensions, I should be able to turn up a set in corian to save you the trouble of getting the bushes to me. If that is ok with you thanks.[]

Its a shame that we can't get these kits here though isn't it.[}]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 4, 2007)

Derek sorry for not getting back to you sooner, I will check what platings I have and you can choose what suits best.

You will get the dimensions from the instructions below:
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/woodturners/Images/pdfs/artists_sketch_pencil.pdf

Its a PDF file so will take a little longer to open.

Cheers


----------



## Ligget (Oct 4, 2007)

Derek I have chrome, black chrome or 10k gold platings.[]

It needs a 15/32 drill I can let you have a loan of if you want.


----------



## theturningcircle (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Derek,
Mark has offered a kit and I can loan you the bushings.
Over to you.
Ian


----------



## theturningcircle (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi again Derek.
My mistake - didn't read the latest threads.
As mark says - you can down load the necessary info but if you prefer I can still loan the bushes and the drill bit.
Ian


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi again Mark, I would like to buy a chrome one if thats ok please.
Thanks also for the link to the instructions and bushing dimensions, they will be a great help Ta.[8D]

Hi Ian,  Thanks for your kind offer of the loan of bushings and drill, I think that with the instructions Mark linked me to, I will be ok for making a set of bushings now though. And I shall be ok for the drill bit from Cromwell Tools I think. Thanks anyway it was a much apreciated offer thanks again Matey.

Thanks both of you for your help with this plea,  You are both great buddies  to have.[][]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 4, 2007)

Derek one chrome Artist Pencil will be sent to you tomorrow, if you decide you need a drill bit I can send it later.

I don`t want anything for the kit or postage, you can buy me a drink the next time we all meet up.

Going to my bed now, will let you know when it`s on it`s way. []

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you Mark you are the man.[8D]
One tripple glass of malt whiskey on the bar waiting for you then OK.
Thanks again Matey, and have a good nights sleep, you deserve it.
Regards Derek.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Guys, I just arrived at my hotel and saw this. I ordered both the toolbox pencil and the artist sketch pencil. I liked the hex shape of the toolbox one, but am a little dissapointed that at the end of the pencil, you can see the brass tube. Is this normal or did I assemble it wrong?

PS. Good man Mark[]


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 4, 2007)

Skippy, please check your e-mail. TA


----------



## Ligget (Oct 5, 2007)

Steve I`ve never done the tool box pencil just the Artist ones, wouldn`t like to see the tube must be you![}][)]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 5, 2007)

Derek I went to the post office with your packet, there is a postal strike on at present which may last to Wednesday. [V]

Anyway, the said for me to keep hold of the packet until strike is resolved as they are knee deep in unsent packages.

So I will send it when the strike is over! []


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Mark, thanks for trying matey, I appreciate your going to all this trouble for me.  I can't say much about the P.O. because they pay my pension small though it is []
Time is on our side anyway Mark as I am going to make the pencil for my sons xmas anyway Ta. When the strike is over, just send it whenever you are down by the P.O. please don't make a special journey with your bad back mate.[]
Thanks again for trying.
Regards Derek


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Mark, Kit Arrived after all the Postal Strike hold ups.[]
Thanks for the extras surprise blanks too you are truly the man.[:0][^]
You are a true friend matey, []thanks again Mark.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 30, 2007)

You are welcome![:I][]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 30, 2007)

What happened here is a great endorsement for IAP and other similar forums. Comaraderie and sharing. That deserves a big 




<br />

BTW, I make the Artisan pencil more for shop use than sketching. The hard lead is great in shop while soft for drawing. I use one and like.
Another BTW: I haven't heard the Brit term "Ta" since I left the U.K. in 1963 after three years there, courtesy of the U.S. Air Force.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 30, 2007)

Derek, when you have made it, please would you let me ( or all of us)know if you can see the end of the tube. If you can't, then I made mine wrong[:I]

Cheers


----------



## Ligget (Oct 30, 2007)

Steve, you cannot see the end of the tube if built properly![]

Frank, Ta for the thumbs up, I just treat others as I would like to be treated, works great!


----------



## drayman (Oct 30, 2007)

frank, we brits on this forum are all friendly. a realy great bunch of lads. even the ones from down south[:0] []


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drayman_
> <br />frank, we brits on this forum are all friendly. a realy great bunch of lads. even the ones from down south[:0] []


Colin [:0]WHAT DO YOU MEAN [] "Even those from down south" []
You cheaky monkey [][}][][][8D]
Steve [] I will let you know. But as mark says it should be ok, by looking at the kit, I can see where a mistake could easily be made by not pressing in the end components far enough, especially the screw threaded end.
Frank[^] Yes all the Brit members that I have had the pleaseure of meeting up with so far have been OUTSTANDING. Ta for the thumbs up.[] The old country has changed one heck of a lot since you were here in the swinging sixty's I can assure you.[V] Being as you spent 3 years here Frank, I suppose we could make you an honarary BRIT eh [?][]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 31, 2007)

I really enjoyed my time in the U.K. and tried to stay after my service. Had a beautiful Scottish girl that wanted to marry me. Still have friends there. One came here several years ago to hunt with me, another is coming next July for a convention we will be attending also.
Oddly, my real passion/avocation in life if historical reenactment. As you can see from my 'handle' my persona is a guy who helped make America free by shooting Brits. Oh, well, things have changed. I haven't shot a Redcoat in weeks. []
Cheers, Y'all, Frank


----------



## Pompeyite (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />As you can see from my 'handle' my persona is a guy who helped make America free by shooting Brits. Oh, well, things have changed. I haven't shot a Redcoat in weeks. []
> Cheers, Y'all, Frank


Frank, I am sure that we won't hold that against you, as long as you don't eat any Brits anyway.[][][:0][)]


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pompeyite_
> 
> Frank, I am sure that we won't hold that against you, as long as you don't eat any Brits anyway.[][][:0][)]



Nope they're not very good eating, not to much meat on them, probably has something to do with all the bangers and mash.[]


----------



## Pompeyite (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I finaly got around to making the Artist Pencil/Toolbox Pencil that Mark Ligget was kind enough to give me together with a Cocobollo blank.  Thanks Mark, I am sure that My Son will be pleased with his Christmas gift.[][}]




<br />




<br />





<br />

And Steven "Skiprat" No strange bits of chrome left showing mate, sorry, I guess I must have got it together ok.[]
Thanks for looking folks.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 13, 2007)

Derek that is fantastic, he will love it! []
Glad to help!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 13, 2007)

Derek remember if you unscrew the "click" top, it is a sharpener for the lead.
Can`t remember if I told you before![]


----------



## Pompeyite (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />Derek remember if you unscrew the "click" top, it is a sharpener for the lead.
> Can`t remember if I told you before![]


Hi Mark, Thanks for your kind comments on the pencil, and also for the heads up on the sharpener. I did not have the correct bushings for the kit, but it turned pretty well between centres. I used a dead cone drive in the headstock and a revolving cone in the tailstock.  The outside diameters of the cones were just a bit smaller than the tube diameter.
Thanks again for sending me the kit and for the great blanks.
Cheers Matey.[][]


----------

